# Clearcom Call light-6 pin to 3 pin



## Anonymous067 (Dec 22, 2009)

How do I connect Clear-Com Communication Systems: Party-line, Digital Matrix, IP and Wireless Intercoms to my 6 pin clearcom system?

Will an adapter cable suffice, so I don't have to buy some overly expensive device?


----------



## epimetheus (Dec 22, 2009)

6-pin Clearcom is a dual channel system; 502 or 602 beltpacks, right? The FL-7 flasher is a single channel device. You can make (or probably buy) a 6-pin to (2) 3-pin breakout cable. Then you just plug in the channel that you want the flasher to be on. The Clearcom main station manuals have the pinouts for the different connector types.

Here's you're adapter cable from Clearcom. Making one would probably be cheaper.


----------



## Anonymous067 (Dec 23, 2009)

After seeing how obnoxiously expensive the flasher itself is, I won't be pursuing this project at all...thanks anyhow.


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 23, 2009)

Blah067 said:


> After seeing how obnoxiously expensive the flasher itself is, I won't be pursuing this project at all...thanks anyhow.



If you do a quick search I remember seeing the plans posted somewhere around here for a easy and effective home-brew flasher. It would be a LOT cheaper than the unit from Clear-com, and you could build it with your 6-pin connectors, have two separate flashers in one unit for less than half the price!

I've thought about building one myself, but I am in the middle of nowhere so it's hard to get the parts (especially for a good price, darn shipping).


----------



## avare (Dec 23, 2009)

Dionysus said:


> I've thought about building one myself, but I am in the middle of nowhere so it's hard to get the parts (especially for a good price, darn shipping).



I am confused by your remark. Being in somewhere in SW Ontario you are in the vicinity of (in alphabetical order) Kitchener-Waterloo, London and Windsor. IF close to Windsor, you are by Detroit also. Each of these cities has significant electrical/electronic suppliers.

Andre


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 26, 2009)

avare said:


> I am confused by your remark. Being in somewhere in SW Ontario you are in the vicinity of (in alphabetical order) Kitchener-Waterloo, London and Windsor. IF close to Windsor, you are by Detroit also. Each of these cities has significant electrical/electronic suppliers.
> 
> Andre



London is a hour and a half away, kitchener two, windsor three.

I could drive to London, but I'd have to go on a weekday and I'd want some other reason to drive into the City. Usually when I drive into any of the Cities I have too much I have to do on a timeline and don't have time for "shopping".

I'll get the parts eventually.


----------

